# My Euro version Bianchi



## mdewitt71 (Jun 23, 2002)

I was in Germany from 2001-2005 and never really gotten into road bikes till then. I was always an avid MTB'r, and told the wife if I was to leave Europe with anything, I would like a nice road bike............
Well for my Bday in Oct. 02, she brought me home this: 









At first glance I thought it was a Veloce model but soon after inspecting it found it not only had a Reparto Corse frame but was carrying a fully loaded Ultegra group with FIR Net 97 wheels and Vittoria tires. It was listed as a Bianchi Presto and I have yet to ever find another one, even when I was in Germany. 

I can't say if this is a better version of the Veloce or USA equivalent, but for me it's more unique and I alway enjoy the 2nd looks when a Bianchi buff (which I am not) stop me.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

See my response in the other thread.

The Veloce was steel. Your frame looks aluminum with the 1-1/8" intergrated headset. 2002 SL frame. That model fell below the EV4 (1st year of production) and the EV2 (last year of production). The EV4 became the FG Lite, The EV2 was replaced in 03 by the EV3. The SL was replaced (I guess kind of) by the 1885.

Here is a link to the US Alloro.
http://gianni.bianchiusa.com/2002/site/bikes/rc/05_alloro.html


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jun 23, 2002)

Yes, mine is ALUM with integrated headset.....I too compared it to a Alloro.


----------

